# Leica Lens M-50 mm. F/0.95 NOCTITUS M ASPH



## surapon (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear Friends
My most Stupid Question to You that " Do I need Leica Lens " M-50 mm. F/0.95 NOCTITUS M ASPH"= $ 10, 995 from B&H. IF Yes, What For ??
Yes, I already have Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4, and Canon EF 85mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II, Plus Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II, and EF 25-70 mm. L MK II.
Yes, One of my friend tell me that is one of the Great Lens, But Need to get the Adapter for my Canon EOS cameras.
Thank you, SIR/ Madam.
Surapon
PS. I love my Hobby All types of Photography from Super Macro to Shoot the Moon.


----------



## Pakman (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Surapon,

The Noct is the dream of many users and collectors out there (me included). Without wanting to sound too much like a Leica fanboy, this might be the best choice for you if you enjoy full-fat creamy bokeh. You can read Steve Huff's reviews and see his sample images, in the link I've included. He sums it up pretty well.

www(dot)stevehuffphoto(dot)com/2009/12/09/the-leica-50-noctilux-f-0-95-lens-review/

If you plan to use it as an EF mount lens though, you'll have to have a quick hand and a good eye, or just focus using live view if you desire perfection. Although youll probably have some experience with razor-thin DoF, being the owner of an 85L. Remember this is a full-manual rangefinder lens, so you're back down to the nitty-and-gritty job of manual focusing! No creature comforts here! It might prove to be a headache though with the couple inches or so of error margin you get when shooting wide open. 

Another thought- if you do succumb to the attraction of this lens, consider shooting with Leica film or digital. The rangefinder mechanism should allow for much quicker focusing on the go, as well as access to many other fantastic lenses like the Summilux series in their native mount. Be aware - this is a black hole! I wouldn't expect cost to be much of an issue though. I'd be glad to help you get started. Just ask. 

Good luck,
Pakman


----------



## surapon (Aug 16, 2013)

Pakman said:


> Hi Surapon,
> 
> The Noct is the dream of many users and collectors out there (me included). Without wanting to sound too much like a Leica fanboy, this might be the best choice for you if you enjoy full-fat creamy bokeh. You can read Steve Huff's reviews and see his sample images, in the link I've included. He sums it up pretty well.
> 
> ...



Dear SIR, Mr. Pakman.
Wow, Super Great Recommendation and Comment, Yes, I Learn a lot of Great Ideas from you to day. No, I am the Old man ( 64 Years Young) and do not have good eyes and Good Hand for Manual Focus to get the Super Sharp Photos. Yes, I still have the Problem of My Eyes for Manual Focus of my TS-E 24 mm, But I use the One Spot focus at the Center and Turn the Focus ring until the BEEPING sound and the Green Light from the Camera---And That Tell me that It on the Right Focus. Yes, Thanks, I look at The Great Link that you post for me----Yes, My Both Canon Lens 85 mm 1.2 L MK II and Sigma 50 Mm F/ 1.4 can do a great Job = Very Close to F/ 0.95 for the Background Blur and Great Bokeh----Yes, With Out Buy that Leica lens = Cost of Compacted Korean Car.
Thanks again , SIR, Dear Mr. Pakman. I salute to you.
Surapon


----------



## PVS (Aug 16, 2013)

Due to flange distance there is no 'legal' way you could mount any leica m-mount lens on any of the existing dslr platform. Unless you are willing to remove the mirror box and completely adapt the mount on your eos camera.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 17, 2013)

PVS said:


> Due to flange distance there is no 'legal' way you could mount any leica m-mount lens on any of the existing dslr platform. Unless you are willing to remove the mirror box and completely adapt the mount on your eos camera.



You probably could do it on the EOS-M, although I don't know the specs. Although if you're using the term DSLR to specifically mean an ICL with a reflex mirror, or more generically to mean any largish ILC camera.

Or you probably could with some corrective optics, which completely defeats the point of mounting it on a DSLR as you won't get the IQ you're expecting because the corrective optic will invariably be inferior.


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 17, 2013)

Won't the lens focal length be cropped too? Someone correct me if wrong, but this is due to the adapter moving the lens further away from the sensor?


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks to All of My Friends.
Yes, I Learn Some thing New , from You again to day.
Like The Wise man say " If you do not know, Just Ask---And You will get Smarter "
THANKS.
Surapon


----------



## Policar (Aug 17, 2013)

thgmuffin said:


> Won't the lens focal length be cropped too? Someone correct me if wrong, but this is due to the adapter moving the lens further away from the sensor?



On a cropped sensor the focal length is apparently longer because the sensor crops out the middle of the image (by virtue of being smaller), effectively "zooming" in. The lens's focal length remains the same, but the crop makes the image tighter.

This lens seems excessive on an EOS-M, but if you can afford it go for it! Should create great images, but no better than the 85mm f1.2 on full frame, and I dislike (personally) those focal lengths a lot (50mm on APS-C; 85mm on FF feels boring to me).


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

Policar said:


> thgmuffin said:
> 
> 
> > Won't the lens focal length be cropped too? Someone correct me if wrong, but this is due to the adapter moving the lens further away from the sensor?
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Policar.
Great Infor, Sir, Yes, I get the New IDEAS from my friends in CR. in every times that I ask them, Including You too. No, I will not buy that Super Fast Lens any more---May be, Buy Canon 50 mm. F/ 1.2 L . and Dump my Sigma F/ 1.4 to my Son. Sir, If you Say " Boring 85 mm. on FF, How about 135 F/ 2.0 L on FF = Better in your IDEA ?---Why I ask, Because I do not have 135 mm. yet, But I have 70-200 L IS .
Thanks again, And Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 10, 2013)

You will probably do yourself a big favor by taking a look at both Canon's 50mm f1.2 and 135 f2 L lenses as the only way to make the most out of that famous Leica lens is to invest in a Leica rangefinder back and that's going to be quite more of an investment compared to staying with the Canon system. The 50mm L is as close as it gets to the Leica lens without actually being that lens and the Canon lens does perform autofocus. Combined with your existing 85mm L this should give you a great setup to explore wonderful bokeh at different focal lengths. I cannot say what your focal length preference is or will be, but it is much cheaper to add those Canon lenses than to invest in an additional system or to try your luck with converters for Canon's crop camera ranges, which probably wouldn't do you much good to utilize the Leica lens to its fullest capability.


----------



## surapon (Sep 12, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> You will probably do yourself a big favor by taking a look at both Canon's 50mm f1.2 and 135 f2 L lenses as the only way to make the most out of that famous Leica lens is to invest in a Leica rangefinder back and that's going to be quite more of an investment compared to staying with the Canon system. The 50mm L is as close as it gets to the Leica lens without actually being that lens and the Canon lens does perform autofocus. Combined with your existing 85mm L this should give you a great setup to explore wonderful bokeh at different focal lengths. I cannot say what your focal length preference is or will be, but it is much cheaper to add those Canon lenses than to invest in an additional system or to try your luck with converters for Canon's crop camera ranges, which probably wouldn't do you much good to utilize the Leica lens to its fullest capability.



Thank You, Sir, Dear Mr. AmbientLight.
Yes, The Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.2L is my next Lens with in 2 months.( Yes, I already have Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 past 12 months) Let me ask you Sir. My Trustfully EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II combine with Canon 7D ( yes, I will get 7D MK II when on the market) = 85 X 1.6 = 136 mm.---Do I need EF 135 F/ 2.0 too ???----Yes, I have Old Great 5D MK II, and Super Old Canon 1DS MK I and Canon 20D since 2000 ( ??), and Wait for future Canon 3D ( 45 MP ) on the Market next April 20014.
Nice to talk to you , Sir. I learn a lot of new Ideas from All of CR. Members and You in past 12 months.
Surapon


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 12, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, The Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.2L is my next Lens with in 2 months.( Yes, I already have Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 past 12 months) Let me ask you Sir. My Trustfully EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II combine with Canon 7D ( yes, I will get 7D MK II when on the market) = 85 X 1.6 = 136 mm.---Do I need EF 135 F/ 2.0 too ???----Yes, I have Old Great 5D MK II, and Super Old Canon 1DS MK I and Canon 20D since 2000 ( ??), and Wait for future Canon 3D ( 45 MP ) on the Market next April 20014.
> Nice to talk to you , Sir. I learn a lot of new Ideas from All of CR. Members and You in past 12 months.
> Surapon



Since you have the 5D Mark II you can utilize the 135mm f2 as a great portrait lens for outdoor portraits. I basically use the 85mm f1.2 L Mark II for tight indoor portraits and the 135mm f2 for tight outdoor portraits on my 5D Mark III or 1D-X.

On a crop camera the 135mm f2 becomes something like a 200mm f2 lens. That's a good enough option to me, because I don't own the actual 200mm f2 lens. It's not the optimum solution as the 200mm f2 on a 1D-X or 5D Mark III would still deliver better results in some situations compared to a 7D or similar crop camera with a 135mm f2, but in my opinion it is good enough in decent light. Basically it drills down to what you will use it for. 

A professional shooter needing the best possible image quality might go for the famous 200mm f2 mounted on a full-frame camera, but for shooting something like your own children doing sports the crop camera plus 135mm lens is a pretty good option.


----------



## surapon (Sep 12, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, The Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.2L is my next Lens with in 2 months.( Yes, I already have Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 past 12 months) Let me ask you Sir. My Trustfully EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II combine with Canon 7D ( yes, I will get 7D MK II when on the market) = 85 X 1.6 = 136 mm.---Do I need EF 135 F/ 2.0 too ???----Yes, I have Old Great 5D MK II, and Super Old Canon 1DS MK I and Canon 20D since 2000 ( ??), and Wait for future Canon 3D ( 45 MP ) on the Market next April 20014.
> ...



Thank You, Sir--Dear Mr. AmbientLight 
Yes, Sir, I will get This 135 mm. Awesome lens With 50 mm. 1.2 too---With in 2 months.
Thanks you very much for your recommendation.
Surapon


----------



## @!ex (Sep 12, 2013)

If you want something exotic and faster than the canon 50mm 1.2, then look on ebay and find the canon 50mm 1.0L....


----------



## @!ex (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1-0L-f-1-0-L-f-1LLens-Made-in-Japan-Nr-MINT-/181148016924?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item2a2d43611c


----------



## rs (Sep 12, 2013)

@!ex said:


> If you want something exotic and faster than the canon 50mm 1.2, then look on ebay and find the canon 50mm 1.0L....


Yep, that's the answer if owning a 50 faster than f1.2 on a Canon DSLR is your quest.

Unless of course you want a very fast 50 macro lens - then the Leica lens on your Canon would be good. The Leica M mount has a flange distance of 27.80mm, and Canon EF is 44.00mm. If someone was to make an optics free mount adapter that was just 1.8mm thick, that and the difference in flange distance would be the equivalent of using an 18mm extension tube. Infinity focus would be far from possible, with the minimum magnification probably somewhere around 0.40x.

If you're determined to use the Leica 50/0.95 on a FF camera other than a Leica, I think you're only option is the Sony NEX-VG900 and an M to E mount adapter. I'd much rather one of the Canon 50L lenses on an EOS body, or a Leica body to mount the Leica lens on.


----------



## surapon (Sep 14, 2013)

@!ex said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1-0L-f-1-0-L-f-1LLens-Made-in-Japan-Nr-MINT-/181148016924?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item2a2d43611c



Thousand Thanks, Dear Mr. @lex.
Wow, Wow, Wow----------Wow, Wow, Wow.
I hear that Canon made Canon FD 50 mm. F/ 1.0 ( 0.95) Long times ago, But I never think that Canon made EF 50 MM. F/ 1.0
Thanks, I will call my Friend, who work at Canon MFG. , He is Canon Optical Engineer in Japan, and Ask about this EF 50 mm. F/ 1.0----Yes, I will report back to you.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 14, 2013)

rs said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > If you want something exotic and faster than the canon 50mm 1.2, then look on ebay and find the canon 50mm 1.0L....
> ...



Thanks you , Sir, Mr. Rs.
Yes, + 1 for me too, I would like Canon Lens on Canon Camera Body---Because of 99 % - Nothing can go wrong with the connection - except the 1% poor QC. on that Friday late afternoon in the MFG.
I might Look at Canon FD 50 mm. F/ 0.95 + the FD to EF transfer Ring for my EOS body, Plus the 35 mm. Canon Cameras that I have 6 of them in my Dry Boxes.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------

